# Xingyiquan videos



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn my xingyi addiction

eight form boxing

Shanxi Xing Yi Quan Mixed Fists Linking Form 


And this is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Old Xing Yi/Xin Yi Quan Documentary footage 
@ 2:49 That is the Xingyiquan staff form my first sifu taught me :EG: that sadly I know longer do

You know I should just give in and except my xingyiquan fate


----------

